
Ask HN: What are your New Year's resolutions? - justswim
I&#x27;m thinking about making some physical ones (getting more flexible, improving fitness) as well as some social ones (focus on building a better relationship &#x2F; dating life). What are some others?
======
LinuxBender
About 30+ years ago, I made a resolution to never again make a new years
resolution. I have successfully stuck with it.

Poor philosophical humor aside, I instead chose to alter things on any given
day that I believe needs to be changed instead of waiting for the end of the
year, giving me too much time to forget what needs to be changed.

------
elamustrun
At the end of next year I want my average daily number of steps to be no less
than 8 thousand.

